# Human pills for goats



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hello,
I saw at the store yesterday, vitamin B1 & thiamin tablets, would you be able to use these instead of the injections? 


also does Aloe Vera Juice have a herbal purpose in goats?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually got a bottle of B-Complex people vitamins to use on my goats, I crush 2 tablets and add 2 cc warm water to dissolve then suck it all up in a 3 cc syringe and squirt it in their mouths, as far as the aloe juice I know Stacey has used it and reccomends it for problem haircoats and dry skin problems.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I keep B1 on hand just in case. It isnt as fast acting as the injectable stuff but it will work in a pinch and may save the goats life. 

I love aloe vera juice, my goats really like the berry flavor too. Helps with their dry skin and for a glossy healthy coat. you can dose individually or put some in their water


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok, cool, thanks! seems easier/cheaper instead of buying injectables.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theres less chance of anaphylatic reactions to the "people vitamins" than to the injectable.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great another good reason, thanks liz! Brilliant!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That was the main reason why I chose to not use the injectible ....you have to be more diligent and up the dose with the crushed pills than with an injection but I'd rather dose by mouth than give a shot that has the possibility of the goat having an allergic reaction .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You can give Vitamin B orally, right? The injectable kind I read can (or should?) be given orally. Anyone else heard that? Does that reduce (eliminate) the risk of anaphylatic shock??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It does as any injectible is a risk, the b complex can be given orally but it takes a bit more time to get into the system whereas an injection is immediate...which is what ups the risk of anaphylaxis.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad you asked that question. I too was wanting to know.


----------



## MelG (Aug 29, 2021)

AlaskaBoers said:


> Hello,
> I saw at the store yesterday, vitamin B1 & thiamin tablets, would you be able to use these instead of the injections?
> 
> 
> also does Aloe Vera Juice have a herbal purpose in goats?


----------



## MelG (Aug 29, 2021)

I actually give my goats the Alive Complete Multivitamin gummies they love them and think they are treats. They have lots of different plant and herbs in them. Maybe that’s why they like them. All of mine will also eat the regular tablet vitamins by the same company. i use them as a preventative so I can rule out nutritional issues when there is a problem.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello MelG, welcome to the forum. Since you are new to the group, maybe you didn't notice the thread being replied to was created in 2008. You may not get any replies and possibly creating a new thread would give better results if this topic was something you wanted to discuss.


----------

